# Encender y apagar una PC con control remoto



## Lord_Janus (Nov 18, 2008)

hola a todos los del foro, me preguntaba si alguien de ustedes sabe como encender el PC con un control remoto universal como el de la tele, lo que pasa es que tengo planeado hacer un centro de entretenimiento osea, television, cable, satelite, blue ray o dvd, pc, consolas de video juegos. y quiero encender todo mediante un control remoto. Alguien sabe como lograr esto, es posible?

muchas gracias.


----------



## dp85 (Nov 18, 2008)

checa las frecuencias a las que quieras trabajar tu control, y simplemente agregale un alguna forma de encender la compu, mira en la especificacion del mainboard tienes los pines que controlan el encendido, generalmete se pintan de verde y esta en el copnjunto que controlan los leds de la parte frontal,  y listo que se haga la luz


----------

